# How much coverage on a 14" HQI MH Pendant



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

Instead of buying 2 175watt mogul pendant MH for my 75 Gallon (48"Hx18"W) I was thinking of keeping my original 48" 108watt T-5 flourescent fixt. and getting a 250 watt HQI MH with a 14" hanging pendant (electronic ballast). My questions is how much light coverage will my 48" aquarium get from a 14" long HQI pendant that would be placed in the middle of the aquarium ? Also, will this be a problem having a metal halide bearing down on my T-5 fixture (possibly the heat from the halide cooking my T-5 fixture). Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A good general rule of thumb is one 2'x2' square of area gets enough light coverage from one properly mounted and reflected MH bulb. I would think the sides of your tank would be lacking for light and the middle would have too much.

As for hurting the T5 fixtures, you could have a heat issue. Could you explain in a little more detail how these would be setup? It would help to know how close the MH bulb would be to it.


----------

